# 2Nd Air On 312Bh



## Rmk2001800 (Apr 17, 2011)

Has anyone added a second are to their 312 bh 2011?? Or does anyone know if it's possible???


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Just about anything is possible, but the cost would likely be very high. You would need to modify the electrical system to 50 amp service, cut holes, run wires, etc. Instead of this most people change over to a 15k AC unit.


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

Will 30 amp be enough to run a 15k AC. I thought about changing mine to a 15K but didn't want to change to 50amp due to cost


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

You should have no problem, looking at the Dometic site, there are a number of models of ACs in 13,500 and 15,000 BTU. The electrical draw for the 13,500 is between 11 - 12.7 amps and for the 15,000 between 12.7 and 12.9 amps. Of course, just as you are now, you may not be able to run the microwave (10 amps) and the AC at the same time, depending on how many other items are running, such as lights, the TV, the battery charger/ac-dc convertor. It all adds up, but changing to a 15,000 AC should not require changing over to 50 amp service. Adding a second AC unit, yes.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

15K on 30a just fine. I actually just purchased a 2012 301BQ and had it upgraded to the 15K AC at the factory.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

The 15k a/c will run fine on a 30 amp service. I can even run that and the microwave at the same time,as well as having the electric hot water heater on as well. If the fridge kicks on that is what will push me over the limit. But I rarely ever use the microwave, or the electric hot water as I almost exclusively stay away from the electric hookup sites.


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

outback loft said:


> The 15k a/c will run fine on a 30 amp service. I can even run that and the microwave at the same time,as well as having the electric hot water heater on as well. If the fridge kicks on that is what will push me over the limit. But I rarely ever use the microwave, or the electric hot water as I almost exclusively stay away from the electric hookup sites.


Funny you should mention the Water Heater. When I run mine on electric and the 13.5 AC it will trip the main in the trailer every time. I found this unusual because I was able to do it in my Coachman without problem. I called Keystone and they said this was normal.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

jcat67 said:


> 15K on 30a just fine. I actually just purchased a 2012 301BQ and had it upgraded to the 15K AC at the factory.


I'm still kicking myself for not thinking to upgrade when we placed our order. Grrr....


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

maddog said:


> The 15k a/c will run fine on a 30 amp service. I can even run that and the microwave at the same time,as well as having the electric hot water heater on as well. If the fridge kicks on that is what will push me over the limit. But I rarely ever use the microwave, or the electric hot water as I almost exclusively stay away from the electric hookup sites.


Funny you should mention the Water Heater. When I run mine on electric and the 13.5 AC it will trip the main in the trailer every time. I found this unusual because I was able to do it in my Coachman without problem. I called Keystone and they said this was normal.
[/quote]

I got the same problem with the HWH. If the fridge is on, AC on, electric HWH on, it blows the breaker. So, anymore I just run the HWH on gas. Tired of reseting the breaker every 20 mins or so.


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

joeymac said:


> The 15k a/c will run fine on a 30 amp service. I can even run that and the microwave at the same time,as well as having the electric hot water heater on as well. If the fridge kicks on that is what will push me over the limit. But I rarely ever use the microwave, or the electric hot water as I almost exclusively stay away from the electric hookup sites.


Funny you should mention the Water Heater. When I run mine on electric and the 13.5 AC it will trip the main in the trailer every time. I found this unusual because I was able to do it in my Coachman without problem. I called Keystone and they said this was normal.
[/quote]

I got the same problem with the HWH. If the fridge is on, AC on, electric HWH on, it blows the breaker. So, anymore I just run the HWH on gas. Tired of reseting the breaker every 20 mins or so.
[/quote]
Me too but would rather use the campgrounds electric than my gas


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Insomniak said:


> 15K on 30a just fine. I actually just purchased a 2012 301BQ and had it upgraded to the 15K AC at the factory.


I'm still kicking myself for not thinking to upgrade when we placed our order. Grrr....
[/quote]

Since you are already kicking yourself, I won't tell you what the cost was.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

maddog said:


> The 15k a/c will run fine on a 30 amp service. I can even run that and the microwave at the same time,as well as having the electric hot water heater on as well. If the fridge kicks on that is what will push me over the limit. But I rarely ever use the microwave, or the electric hot water as I almost exclusively stay away from the electric hookup sites.


Funny you should mention the Water Heater. When I run mine on electric and the 13.5 AC it will trip the main in the trailer every time. I found this unusual because I was able to do it in my Coachman without problem. I called Keystone and they said this was normal.
[/quote]

I got the same problem with the HWH. If the fridge is on, AC on, electric HWH on, it blows the breaker. So, anymore I just run the HWH on gas. Tired of reseting the breaker every 20 mins or so.
[/quote]
Me too but would rather use the campgrounds electric than my gas
[/quote]

Yeah, me to ! Since I am already paying for the CG, would like to use their resources instead. Just wondering why Keystone would give you these options to run all of these appliances without them functioning properly.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

jcat67 said:


> 15K on 30a just fine. I actually just purchased a 2012 301BQ and had it upgraded to the 15K AC at the factory.


I'm still kicking myself for not thinking to upgrade when we placed our order. Grrr....
[/quote]

Since you are already kicking yourself, I won't tell you what the cost was.
[/quote]
Ohh, I've seen the other threads, lol....


----------

